# Trim for Corrugated Plastic Buildings



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Since I'm allowed to set for short periods now so I have been working on something I promised last year.
The Trim for the corrugated buildings.
I hope this is of help to those using the plastic cardboard











http://users.stratuswave.net/~wd8jik/plastic%20trim/plastic%20trim.htm

Let me know If you find any problems, then please let me know.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Yogi,
Glad to hear your doing better.
Thanks for posting the results of your latest
research and methods.
Later
Rick Marty


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Informative and clever as always Yogi. Thank you for posting.


----------

